# Wasatch front extended archery elk hunt



## Saunders.jake95 (Oct 24, 2016)

So I need some help... it's my first year hunting the extended archery hunt on the wasatch front for elk, and I really have no idea where to start. I am willing to put in the work and hike but having a few starting points would be very helpful! I'm not looking for anyone's honey hole just want to see some elk and have a good time! I am from the Ogden area but am willing to travel the whole area. Thanks for any help!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Lambs Canyon is a good place to start. Now you gotta narrow it down from there and the only way I know how to do that is to start hiking.


----------



## Saunders.jake95 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for your help! I will definitely try it out! I'm not afraid of put in the work! Thanks again


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. Missed my spike in the general. And it's killings me to get back out there. But I have never hunted the wasatch front for elk either. I heard of elk being in little cottonwood canyon haven't had any time to get up there yet so not sure what it's like.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

bow_dude said:


> Lambs Canyon is a good place to start. Now you gotta narrow it down from there and the only way I know how to do that is to start hiking.


Is Lambs a steeper climb than the Millcreek area?


----------

